
A Deep Hierarchical Approach to Lifelong Learning in Minecraft - jonbaer
https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.07255
======
Mithaldu
And sadly, another paper about software with no source code whatsoever.

~~~
argonaut
Email them politely asking for the code.

~~~
Mithaldu
Doesn't scale usefully nor temporally.

~~~
argonaut
It scales better than complaining on Hacker News.

~~~
Mithaldu
It does effectively warn the readership and saves them from having to trawl
the document and the web on their own for the source.

------
jonbaer
Some discussion: [https://discuss.openai.com/t/research-a-deep-hierarchical-
ap...](https://discuss.openai.com/t/research-a-deep-hierarchical-approach-to-
lifelong-learning-in-minecraft-aaai-17/508/3)

------
Seanny123
This looks like a really cool architecture, but I'm mildly uncertain about how
well it scales given the simplicity of the tasks demonstrated. Delivery tasks
are the most basic tasks in RL research. I'd be interested in predator/hazard
avoidance, as well as some sort of rudimentary reasoning (might require
analogy structure built-in?).

Additionally, the pure-pixel input is neato, but the discrete outputs seem
limiting.

That being said, I'm overall very happy with the direction of research!

